# Karcher K5.55M Schematic



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Chaps, 

I am after a schematic internals diagram for my jetwasher which I have to take apart and fix due to frost damage (yeap another busted Karcher!!!!). 

Have tried Karcher but have had no joy or on a google search. Plenty for other models available though

Hope someone can help me. Just waiting for the Control Head to arrive from Espares:thumb:


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

E spares have the diagrams on line.


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

E spares have them on line.


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply but unable to find the K5.55m on their website. Appear to have everyone but mine


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone?????


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Markyt001 said:


> Anyone?????


I spent some time looking night and again today but no luck. That does not help but at least you know someone else looked as well.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I replaced the control head on my 5.55 - was pretty easy to take apart, the head is held on with allen bolts. Just make note of where everything goes


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Karcher just sent me a full schematic of all parts. If anyone wants me to forward them the PDF feel free to PM me.


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Supermega said:


> I replaced the control head on my 5.55 - was pretty easy to take apart, the head is held on with allen bolts. Just make note of where everything goes


I also had to do this on mine, wasn't a bad job :thumb:


----------



## markm-1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dazzy130/VXR said:


> I also had to do this on mine, wasn't a bad job :thumb:





Markyt001 said:


> Karcher just sent me a full schematic of all parts. If anyone wants me to forward them the PDF feel free to PM me.


I can't PM yet lol, but can you email me over the K5.55 PDF ? please, think I need a new control head as mine pulses when the trigger is off


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

A friend of mine left the water supply on last year and it sprung a leak, he got in touch with Karcher to see if they would send him a schematic but they never did.

What is it that normally goes pop in these, his is the same as one of the machines I have, the K6.75


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

markm said:


> I can't PM yet lol, but can you email me over the K5.55 PDF ? please, think I need a new control head as mine pulses when the trigger is off


he can send you a visitor message otherwise


----------



## markm-1 (Oct 27, 2011)

never got a reply about the PDF but got the new control head anyway and am going to try and fit it tonight once my boys have gone to bed


----------



## markm-1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks to Markyt001 for the PDF just before I set a pone my Karcher I stripped down my 5.55 and fixed the pulsing for the great sum of £18,

BEWARE of one thing thou with the rebuild, that will follow later on 

1st of , take off the end motor cover, one single screw on the end 









then the two top screws need to come out 









The take the other end cover off which gives access and unclip the pipe, then you will need 5 small screw drives to lift up the plastic retaining clips to slide the inner pipe reel off.









Then take out the other two screws and the two screws facing down just in front of the upright handles 









Lift up the cover , this will give access to the motor . lift the motor slightly and rest on top of a big screw driver . undo the 4 allen key bolts and right angle pipe connector,









Once the metal case has been removed the Control head can be removed , then in the new kit refit the new washer . 









Then you need to remove this thing, 









Then remove the inner nozzle insert and spray part set 









The you need to remove bottle feed, the only way I found I could remove this was to take the end of the control end and push the inner piston out, this pushed the the bottle feed out ready to transfer,

The refit in reverse order, BEWARE,, do not over tighten the right angle pipe connector, its called the Rotory Bushing KPL . if you do like I did it will snap off the thread on the thread sleeve and shoot off when under load, showering you in a high pressure jet of water :lol: it cost £4 for the new threaded sleeve and £20 for the Rotory Bushing KPL








Like this 









Hope it helps :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

I have one of these. Thanks!:thumb:


----------



## cb31 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here having found this very useful thread. I have a similar problem with my washer, it was leaking a little then an awful lot. I was taking it apart following the diagrams and this piece just fell off. It looks like the Rotary bushing part has snapped, the plastic threaded piece. The brass part looks fine as shown in the picture










I've found the following part on the internet http://www.spares2you.co.uk/Karcher_Rotary_Bushing_Complete

It looks like the right one to me, can anyone confirm please? Also how do I get the broken piece out of the machine, do I have to disassemble the motor? Thanks for the help!


----------

